# What up?



## MeaganIV (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey guys, just saying whats up and all that.  I'm learning, living, and LOVING the life that is EMT.  I see most everyone is from the US but I, myself, am from Canada.  


Drop me a line.  Say hi. Just wanted to say Hi to everyone first. 

Meg


----------



## kingedward (Dec 22, 2006)

Hello there! This is my first post/ just found the forum via Google.

Where abouts do you live in our awesome neighbor? I've an uncle w/ a ranch in Saskatchewan, and step-grandma over on Vancouver Is., and some friends up there, too. :c)

I'm hopeing to find out some good stuff here, and make some decisions about just how I'm gunna go about becomeing an EMT. :c)

p.s.-oops. Just read your profile- Calgary, got it.
Eddy ~~~


----------



## MeaganIV (Dec 22, 2006)

heyy thanks.


Good ol' Canada eh?

I, personally, would recommend starting your training here in Alberta.  We've the highest level of training in the country and when you carry the sweet little card saying that you are indeed registered with the Alberta College of Paramedics then your mobility between provinces is a lot better.


Ppl like EMTs and Paramedics... even EMRs from alberta... A LOT!


----------



## kingedward (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, while I do admire all things (well, maybe not ALL) Canadian, I do actually live in the States....
Victoria's my favorite city I've ever been in, by the way (I know, it has no co-relation to anything else, but I thought I'd throw it in there)....
Eddy ~~~


----------



## MeaganIV (Dec 22, 2006)

hahaha ohhh okay.


well...

I would still recommend it.  

You guys and your terms eh? EMT-basic and all that stuff. hahaha i was confused.

Here we have the Emergency Medical Responders then the EMTs and then EMT-P...


----------



## kingedward (Dec 22, 2006)

"you guys and your terms"

tell me about it!! I really do know almost nothing about the whole deal, though I did read "Paramedics"- it's about 20 years old, but some stuff is still quite accurate, I'm sure. I mean, like the kind of people you help/try to help. The guy who wrote it didn't make it like it was some glory road, ya know? Anyway, that's why I'm here is to learn, and find out whatever someone wants to tell me. :c)

Should be an interesting experience, eh?  (yeah, I've picked up the "eh", and really do use it; I very much type the way I speak, for the most part). 
Eddy ~~~


----------



## YYCmedic (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh jeeze eh? anothe canuck eh? silly meag...eh?


----------



## MeaganIV (Dec 22, 2006)

TJ_EMT said:


> Oh jeeze eh? anothe canuck eh? silly meag...eh?



Hahaha whatever, TJ!

You know I already hate you... Thats a lie.  

You know if we ever end up on car together that I'll probly have you perform all the ET's right? just to get back at ya.


----------



## YYCmedic (Dec 22, 2006)

Thats fine, as long as I can still have my coffee...  and not deal with a nursing home med list....


----------



## MeaganIV (Dec 22, 2006)

HAH. Wrong.  You get all of the nursing homes.... and the PCRs to follow.


I'll stand by and take vitals and monitor the Pt.

Hows that?


----------



## YYCmedic (Dec 22, 2006)

Dammit... fine deal, but your not driving... I've seen that picture


----------



## MeaganIV (Dec 22, 2006)

NOOO you didn't see the picture!!

hahah stupid NAPD... Took me 12 tries to get through those stupid pylons.


I pretty sure that was when I started swearing very loudly....


Bad day.


Okay... fine.  But if I drive then you get to take care of all diabetic calls.  After the last one I went on, oh no. Not again


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome to the funny farm. :wacko:


----------



## MeaganIV (Dec 22, 2006)

the funny farm that is EMS or the forum?


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 22, 2006)

Both. They are all crazy.


----------



## MeaganIV (Dec 22, 2006)

hahaha well I've been involved it the insanity of EMS for a while.

This forum? a day and it just proves that there are some ppl out there just as sick as me.

yes.


----------



## YYCmedic (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm sicker than you and you know it...


----------



## MeaganIV (Dec 22, 2006)

of course you are TJ.


Thats why we're gonna be wicked partners.  We'll be sickos together.


Where do you wanna take your paramedic again?

I'm heading down to the Canadian College of EMS training in Edmonton.. that or Portage college...


----------



## YYCmedic (Dec 22, 2006)

I was actaully looking at CCEMS in edmonton too, has a pretty wicked rep.


----------



## MeaganIV (Dec 22, 2006)

OH snap.


Don't tell me we might be classmates.


----------



## YYCmedic (Dec 22, 2006)

Creepy huh?


----------



## MeaganIV (Dec 22, 2006)

hahahaha 

it will be.


We could test each others! we'll be study buddies!


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 22, 2006)

and ill just drive, LOL. just got back from an MVA what i miss ?


----------



## MeaganIV (Dec 22, 2006)

Good ol' MVAs...


Love those.  Actually, I like the calls where my Pt is unconscious... that way I don't have to talk to them... and they don't whine about pain. 

load 'em up on nitrous oxide.. oh yeah


----------



## YYCmedic (Dec 23, 2006)

Uggghhh, what a busy night.... I want sleep!! SLEEEEP!!! :blink:


----------



## MeaganIV (Dec 23, 2006)

loooooooooooooooooong night of study!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

did you call me?


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 23, 2006)

yea someone t boned another car. SUV vs cadillac. - one to transport to hospital. Wasnt too bad the person was upset when we got there but was calm once in the rig. BP 140/80 thats all i heard from the back i was driving. possible broken wrist but thats all.


----------



## MeaganIV (Dec 23, 2006)

Mercy4Angels said:


> yea someone t boned another car. SUV vs cadillac. - one to transport to hospital. Wasnt too bad the person was upset when we got there but was calm once in the rig. BP 140/80 thats all i heard from the back i was driving. possible broken wrist but thats all.



Ah yes.  Boarder line hypertension but I guess I would be too if I was in a car accident. 


hahah I hate broken joints so much. Not allowed to reduce in the field.  *******s.


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 23, 2006)

yup they just immobilized her and off i went


----------



## MeaganIV (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah I can see it... 


For shoulders, when we immobolize it usually goes back into its place... thats okay haha


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 24, 2006)

Welcome to the tribe!!  get ready to laugh and learn along the way!  ^_^


----------

